# Polo Shirts that Don't Fit Like a Fookin' Circus Tent



## NbleSavage (Aug 19, 2019)

So when I need to join the bosses indoors or to meet with important folks I need to wear polo shirts.

Thing is, I can never seem to find one that fits well over my shoulders that doesn't look like a circus tent around me waist.

Interested in which brands those of ye who wear polos regularly tend to favor.

Cheers,

- Savage


----------



## DNW (Aug 19, 2019)

Most of the places that advertise as bodybuilding friendly, such as oxcloth(*nvm on this one...no polos*), and barbell apparel usually have that fitment.  Buuuuuuuut they are _fookin_ expensive.  A lot of times the polo's that are geared for teenagers and 20-somethings (abercrombie) are g2g if you buy on clearance, and you also dont mind their symbol on your shirt. You also might want to look into places that are "military inspired", like 5.11 tactical.


----------



## Viduus (Aug 19, 2019)

DNW said:


> Most of the places that advertise as bodybuilding friendly, such as oxcloth, and barbell apparel usually have that fitment.  Buuuuuuuut they are _fookin_ expensive.  A lot of times the polo's that are geared for teenagers and 20-somethings (abercrombie) are g2g if you buy on clearance, and you also dont mind their symbol on your shirt. You also might want to look into places that are "military inspired", like 5.11 tactical.



Good ideas but most of those brands would be questionable in a business situation. Not that I have any better ideas...

Personally, I find the best golf shirts I can find that don’t look to “Golfie”. Curious if anyone has any better answers then ours...


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 19, 2019)

Man same issue here. I can’t find shit that fits, either they’re hanging off me like a ****in moomoo or it’s so tight in the chest that my nipples try to rip holes in it. I can’t find shit in between.


----------



## German89 (Aug 19, 2019)

You can get them tailored


----------



## Long (Aug 19, 2019)

No matter what I put on it feels like I needed half a size in the other direction. Old school rugby shirts tend to fit well.


----------



## Trump (Aug 19, 2019)

Hugo Boss, Ralph Lauren Fits me perfect and doesn’t look like a tent not cheap though


----------



## German89 (Aug 19, 2019)

Long said:


> No matter what I put on it feels like I needed half a size in the other direction. Old school rugby shirts tend to fit well.


Lmfao.. more material here. Less there. 

For me. Its bras.  I am a cup size that doesnt make the measurement around. 

I went to get measured af one of those bra stores. I think the lady was high. She told me my cup size and I'm like. Ahhh wrrrronngg!!


----------



## Viduus (Aug 19, 2019)

German89 said:


> Lmfao.. more material here. Less there.
> 
> For me. Its bras.  I am a cup size that doesnt make the measurement around.
> 
> I went to get measured af one of those bra stores. I think the lady was high. She told me my cup size and I'm like. Ahhh wrrrronngg!!



Same with me. Then I found Zilla’s thread on prolactin.... all set now! /s


----------



## snake (Aug 19, 2019)

Marc Anthony From Kohls. Not pricey and has a good tapered fit.


----------



## Rhino99 (Aug 19, 2019)

polo - ralph lauren
hilfiger

next i'll try snakes suggestion


----------



## automatondan (Aug 19, 2019)

I've actually had really good luck at Costco for fitted (stretchy) polos... They have been my favorite. But you can find nice fitting polos from Under Armour if you are willing to Shell out some coin. Costco is the cheap option.


----------



## Deadhead (Aug 19, 2019)

I'm not a big fan of polos


----------



## Lizard King (Aug 19, 2019)

Adidas golf polos fit pretty good, extra room in the shoulder area so they don't pull when you are swinging a club means extra room for cannonball shoulders.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 19, 2019)

Deadhead said:


> I'm not a big fan of polos



I'm not either, but its the "business casual" thing that gets me. Last year they paid for me to get a suit so I can go to formal meetings (usually with Union reps) but when I work indoors they want business casual bollocks.


----------



## BrotherJ (Aug 19, 2019)

Could try Express - usually more form fitting but may need to go up a few sizes...Abercrombie or American Eagle too will be more fitted but same with upping the size


----------



## Texan69 (Aug 19, 2019)

I found that under armor, Magellan and Colombia “polo” style shirts fit me well. I took have that issue with certain brands. Size that fits my waist is too tight in chest and shoulder But the size up fits my like a dress. Or could get tailored like German said


----------



## Solomc (Aug 27, 2019)

15-20 bucks to have them tailored.  That’s what I do. Good luck


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 27, 2019)

My company gave me a bunch of Adidas polos recently that fit pretty decent. It’s snug in the chest and arms, but doesn’t hang of my midsection like a tent. Not bad. I absolutely hate wearing this shit but it is what it is.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 27, 2019)

Izod polos from Sam's Club have worked better for me than others in the past, but I'm cheap.

I did get some Banana Republic ones on sale, but if you go this route make sure you buy a size larger than you usually wear.  Skinny fuk brand.


----------



## Maijah (Aug 27, 2019)

Every morning after shit and before shower. Been at 238-242 for a CPL months now


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 27, 2019)

Maijah said:


> Every morning after shit and before shower. Been at 238-242 for a CPL months now



Derrrrrp :32 (14):


----------



## DNW (Aug 27, 2019)

Maijah said:


> Every morning after shit and before shower. Been at 238-242 for a CPL months now



Do you think fat is sexy?


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 27, 2019)

DNW said:


> Do you think fat is sexy?


Harvey does, why shouldn’t he?


----------



## gymrat827 (Aug 27, 2019)

not really brand or store specific here.  I do have the same issue, i just make sure they are tapered a bit and usually thats enough.  

But when the misses or some one randomly buys me a gift.....never works out, they always go back


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 27, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> My company gave me a bunch of Adidas polos recently that fit pretty decent. It’s snug in the chest and arms, but doesn’t hang of my midsection like a tent. Not bad. I absolutely hate wearing this shit but it is what it is.



These are good shirts to kick around in. 

When I have the coin I go to DXL and buy Polo’s and have them tailored at the dry cleaners. You’ll have close to $100 in a shirt but a real Polo will last 6-8 years.


----------



## Beserker (Aug 28, 2019)

^^^
DXL is great, pricey but where else are you going to find XL tall as standard AND size 15 shoes?


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 28, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Izod polos from Sam's Club have worked better for me than others in the past, but I'm cheap.
> 
> I did get some Banana Republic ones on sale, but if you go this route make sure you buy a size larger than you usually wear.  Skinny fuk brand.



Found a Banana Republic shirt for $20 on Amazon. Gonna give it a try, went with a 2XL. Cheers, M8.


----------



## Jin (Aug 28, 2019)

I wear an actual circus tent. 

Fits well.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 28, 2019)

Jin said:


> I wear an actual circus tent.
> 
> Fits well.



You look like you could use a sincere Thank You


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 28, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> These are good shirts to kick around in.
> 
> When I have the coin I go to DXL and buy Polo’s and have them tailored at the dry cleaners. You’ll have close to $100 in a shirt but a real Polo will last 6-8 years.


I can’t see dropping 100 bones on a shirt that I will have off the second I hit the parking lot. My wife’s constantly telling me I need to dress better for work, I tell her Dickies got me here and they’ll keep me here!


----------



## DNW (Aug 28, 2019)

Jin said:


> I wear an actual circus tent.
> 
> Fits well.



F*cking clown


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 28, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> I can’t see dropping 100 bones on a shirt that I will have off the second I hit the parking lot. My wife’s constantly telling me I need to dress better for work, I tell her Dickies got me here and they’ll keep me here!



Totally understand.  I usually dress like a cross between Tarzan and the Brawney guy. There are times I have to dress up in more than my Carhartt pants and plain jane pocket Tshirt though.  A guy that taught me to work for myself some years ago told me, that if you go to a client looking like you just crawled out from under a Kenworth thats exactly how he is going to pay you.  It always stuck with me.  

Dickies were pretty pricey before Walmart started carrying them.


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 28, 2019)

It's dress shirts that piss me off............Had some tailored years ago,best way to go................


----------



## Straight30weight (Aug 28, 2019)

BigGameHunter said:


> Totally understand.  I usually dress like a cross between Tarzan and the Brawney guy. There are times I have to dress up in more than my Carhartt pants and plain jane pocket Tshirt though.  A guy that taught me to work for myself some years ago told me, that if you go to a client looking like you just crawled out from under a Kenworth thats exactly how he is going to pay you.  It always stuck with me.
> 
> Dickies were pretty pricey before Walmart started carrying them.


I think I pay 20 bucks a pair from the dickies site. 

I totally get what you’re saying, I had a boss tell me “if you ever plan to advance in your career, you’re going to need to dress the part”. I’ve been fortunate that I’ve been able to fight that for the most part, but now I have to wear at least a polo shirt. I’m the only manager in a hat and dirty work boots (I ****in love this pair of thorogoods and refuse to give them up) but eventually I’m sure I’ll have to make some minor improvements.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 29, 2019)

IDK if they have polo shirts, but the dress shirts from Men's Wearhouse have a "slim fit" option and those fit better.  If I would lose more fat, my shirts would be even more tent like...


----------

